# Ground venison with bacon fat added



## tprice (Jul 18, 2010)

First I would like to say I just joined today and really like what I have read so far.

I have used an old electric smoker for 15 yrs or so and for Christmas my wife gave me a new Masterbuilt electric

I like the electric smokers for the fact I can do other things while smoking.

Over the years I have smoked plenty of turkey's, chicken breast, ribs, boston butts and etc but those are pretty simple

I am now wanting to get into making summer sausage, I am an avid deer hunter and have PLENTY of venison in the freezer

The processor that does my deer adds either nothing or beef fat or bacon fat upon request. The bacon burger as we call it

is great for making burgers and is pretty good without adding anything. The beef fat added burger is good for other things such as soups, chili, and etc

I have read a lot on summer sausage and it seems you mix pork fat with venison

My question is would this bacon burger mix work for the basic mixture and then add seasoning  or should I do something else

I do not have any venison that is just pure venison, all of my burger has either bacon fat or beef fat added


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 18, 2010)

I mix 70% venison 20% beef fat and 10% pork fat for my summer sausage. I think either mix would work but personally I would use the beef fat mix for more of a traditional taste of course the bacon one might be very good too. Sausage making is fun and especially for those of us that get the wild game meat to work with


----------



## werdwolf (Jul 18, 2010)

I confess, I've only made venison summer sausage once, and I used pork pieces and some pork fat.  It turned out good.  Let me know what you use and how it works out, cause with any luck, I will be making a bunch this fall.


----------



## mrh (Jul 21, 2010)

I usually mix some regular 80/20 beef burger with the deer meat usuall add 30% of the beef.  I actually prefer beef over pork


----------



## jerseyhunter (Jul 24, 2010)

I use my venison that's ground with beef fat  and mix with ground pork butt. Although I try to pre plan and make batches with the Venison,Beef and Pork, I use this for sausage, meatballs or meatloaf. Or I Throw in some ground lamb and make Gyros.


----------



## mrh (Jul 24, 2010)

jerseyhunter said:


> . Or I Throw in some ground lamb and make Gyros.


jersyhunter,  I would like your Gyro recipe if you would like to share.  Really like a good Gyro, but have never tried to make one.  Have you tried it with straight deer ever?

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## jerseyhunter (Jul 25, 2010)

Straight Deer Meat would be to dry.

This what I have down

2lbs each, ground  Pork ,Lamb and Beef (I replace the beef with Venison Burger/fat)

2 tsp salt

2tsp marjoram

1tsp each, rosemary, garlic powder, onion powder, oregano, coriander, black pepper

½ tsp savory, thyme

1 egg

¼ cup soy protein

½ cup water

Mix all and and put into loaf pan.

Bake at 325 for  1 ½ hours let cool

After cool cover with plastic wrap and place in fridge till well chilled.

Slice for gyros and freeze the rest.

Makes about 15 gyros.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I merge it with these directions adjusting the proportions

....................................................................
[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument>  <w:View>Normal</w:View>  <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>  <w:PunctuationKerning/>  <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/>  <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>  <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent>  <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>  <w:Compatibility>   <w:BreakWrappedTables/>   <w:SnapToGridInCell/>   <w:WrapTextWithPunct/>   <w:UseAsianBreakRules/>   <w:DontGrowAutofit/>  </w:Compatibility>  <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument></xml><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156"> </w:LatentStyles></xml><![endif]<!--{cke_protected}{C}%3C!%2D%2D%0A%20%2F*%20Font%20Definitions%20*%2F%0A%20%40font-face%0A%09%7Bfont-family%3AVerdana%3B%0A%09panose-1%3A2%2011%206%204%203%205%204%204%202%204%3B%0A%09mso-font-charset%3A0%3B%0A%09mso-generic-font-family%3Aswiss%3B%0A%09mso-font-pitch%3Avariable%3B%0A%09mso-font-signature%3A-1593833729%201073750107%2016%200%20415%200%3B%7D%0A%20%2F*%20Style%20Definitions%20*%2F%0A%20p.MsoNormal%2C%20li.MsoNormal%2C%20div.MsoNormal%0A%09%7Bmso-style-parent%3A%22%22%3B%0A%09margin%3A0in%3B%0A%09margin-bottom%3A.0001pt%3B%0A%09mso-pagination%3Awidow-orphan%3B%0A%09font-size%3A12.0pt%3B%0A%09font-family%3A%22Times%20New%20Roman%22%3B%0A%09mso-fareast-font-family%3A%22Times%20New%20Roman%22%3B%7D%0A%40page%20Section1%0A%09%7Bsize%3A8.5in%2011.0in%3B%0A%09margin%3A1.0in%201.25in%201.0in%201.25in%3B%0A%09mso-header-margin%3A.5in%3B%0A%09mso-footer-margin%3A.5in%3B%0A%09mso-paper-source%3A0%3B%7D%0Adiv.Section1%0A%09%7Bpage%3ASection1%3B%7D%0A%2D%2D%3E-->[if gte mso 10]><style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable{mso-style-name:"Table Normal";mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0;mso-tstyle-colband-size:0;mso-style-noshow:yes;mso-style-parent:"";mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt;mso-para-margin:0in;mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt;mso-pagination:widow-orphan;font-size:10.0pt;font-family:"Times New Roman";mso-ansi-language:#0400;mso-fareast-language:#0400;mso-bidi-language:#0400;}</style><![endif]
2 pounds ground lamb
1 tablespoon finely minced garlic
1 tablespoon dried marjoram
1 tablespoon dried ground rosemary
2 teaspoons kosher salt
1/2 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper 

*Maybe some soy protien & water
Tzatziki Sauce, recipe follows

Process the onion in a food processor for 10 to 15 seconds and turn out into the center of a tea towel. Gather up the ends of the towel and squeeze until almost all of the juice is removed. Discard juice. Return the onion to the food processor and add the lamb, garlic, marjoram, rosemary, salt, and pepper and process until it is a fine paste, approximately 1 minute. Stop the processor as needed to scrape down sides of bowl. 1 medium onion, finely chopped or shredded



To cook on a rotisserie, proceed as follows:
Form the meat mixture into a loaf shape and place on top of 2 overlapping pieces of plastic wrap that are at least 18 inches long. Roll the mixture in the plastic wrap tightly, making sure to remove any air pockets. Once the meat is completely rolled in the wrap, twist the ends of the plastic wrap until the surface of the wrap is tight. Store in the refrigerator for at least 2 hours or up to overnight, to allow the mixture to firm up. Put meat in stocking bag.
Preheat the grill to high.


Place the meat onto the rotisserie skewer. Place a double-thick piece of aluminum foil folded into a tray directly under the meat to catch any drippings. Cook on high for 15 minutes. Decrease the heat to medium and continue to cook for another 20 to 30 minutes or until the internal temperature of the meat reaches 165 degrees F. Turn off the heat and allow to continue to spin for another 10 to 15 minutes or until the internal temperature reaches 175 degrees.


----------



## mrh (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks Jersyhunter,

Will give it a try, what about the
sauce do you have a good recipe for that too?

Thanks again,

Mark


----------



## jerseyhunter (Jul 25, 2010)

```

```
I like the second version but have used both

Tzatziki Sauce:

1 medium cucumber, peeled, seeded and finely chopped 

1 cup plain yogurt

1 tablespoon olive oil

1 teaspoon lemon juice or white wine vinegar

1/2 teaspoon salt

1 teaspoon oregano

1 teaspoon minced garlic

    Chopped Onion

```
or1/2 c  Yogurt, plain
```


```
1/4 c  Sour cream
```


```
1/2    Cucumber,seeded and chopped
```


```
1/2 sm Onion, chopped
```


```
1/4 tsp oregano
```


```
1   Clove Garlic chopped
```


```
Salt & pepper to taste
```


----------



## danderson3399 (Jul 28, 2010)

Yum!


----------

